# New member - UK



## Kowalski (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi all,

Joined as looking to change cars in the new year, will be my daily and looking at the Mk2 TTS vs MK3 TT 2.0 Quattro.

Whichever I choose looks like these forums are full of info going forwards.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kowalski, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## lauwss (Dec 19, 2020)

Hello there!


----------

